# Farm and Ranch Insurance - Top companies for insurance



## SilentH (Aug 27, 2014)

Hello,

I am looking for farm and ranch insurance companies who service Texas. I am looking to cover buildings and equipment for fire, wind, and hail along with theft and liability.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm a Farm Bureau kinda guy so I'd say check with your county Farm Bureau. The farm owners is their cup of tea.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Bonfire said:


> I'm a Farm Bureau kinda guy so I'd say check with your county Farm Bureau. The farm owners is their cup of tea.


Same here family has had NC farm Bureau since I can remember. Rates reasonable if there is such a thing. You have to pay $25.00 membership due every year but it comes with some perks. Like Bonfire said farms and ranches are their thing.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I've had my barn.equip.,livestock & liability ins with Germania for yrs.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ditto on the Farm Bureau.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

We are with Farmers Alliance. Just got a quote from Farmers Union and it came out to be about the same.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

I have nothing but good to say about Farm Bureau. I've had two claims and they didn't quibble a bid, didn't raise premiums either.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We've been with Farm Bureau for a long, long time but they seem to keep going up even with no claims. Now the powers in charge in Raleigh are pushing through a 19% increase on our Homeowners for certain counties, they claim it's because we haven't had a rate increase in a long time. We got a quote for the farm from a local independent agent that my wife''s father had used for many years and he beat FB by quite a bit and covered my farm buildings to boot. May take the proposal to FB and see if they'll come close to it.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

TJH said:


> I have nothing but good to say about Farm Bureau. I've had two claims and they didn't quibble a bid, didn't raise premiums either.


Absolutely. I've also filed a couple claims. No problems at all. Hell, the agent would call or show up the next day after I called the girls at the front desk. Didn't affect my premium at all.



Grateful11 said:


> We've been with Farm Bureau for a long, long time but they seem to keep going up even with no claims. Now the powers in charge in Raleigh are pushing through a 19% increase on our Homeowners for certain counties, they claim it's because we haven't had a rate increase in a long time. We got a quote for the farm from a local independent agent that my wife''s father had used for many years and he beat FB by quite a bit and covered my farm buildings to boot. May take the proposal to FB and see if they'll come close to it.


I've shopped mine out a couple of times. They always handed the binder back to me a few weeks later saying they couldn't touch it.

Maybe some insurance companies don't feel comfortable insuring something they don't quite feel comfortable with, like a full blown production agriculture facility with values in the seven digits. And what sits in the back of my mind is the organization behind FB standing up for the farmers interest.

It'd be interesting to see what NCFB did with your new proposal. Dirty little secret is the underwriters drive the premium world. If they don't like it, sol.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I would like to use farm bureau but they have their quirks.....only if u have domicile insurance will they insure the farm, I really don't want to have to replace my current home insurance. The other problem that ive seen with farm bureau, only because they are the leader in farm insurance, they can become heavily leveraged in natural disasters in rural areas. We had a hail storm a few years back, probably 90% of the damage was to FB clients, their were lots of complaints as FB set about minimizing damage. USAA didn't blink an eye, had a new roof in two weeks, couple of friends that had FB were fighting tooth and nail 6 months later. I'm sure that the same could be said for any ins company, FB just happens to be the most popular in my rural area.....


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

Was with Farm Bureau for years in Iowa. Had a great agent that really took care of our needs. The agent in Kansas was a different story completely. Add in the steady rate increases, we are shifting all insurance to State Farm. We saved $1,000 a year just in auto insurance.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonfire said:


> It'd be interesting to see what NCFB did with your new proposal. Dirty little secret is the underwriters drive the premium world. If they don't like it, sol.


Yup, I've seen my power as an agent drop in the last 10 years so much I'm wondering why I'm still here. Companies used to listen to us. Now its just the rating system and the underwriter. I'm just the guy who answers the phone and passes messages along to the underwriter..

Anyway find an agent who deals with farms and understands it. You don't want to get hung out later on cause the statefarm/all-gieco guy didn't know the difference between a baler and a stock trailer.


----------



## SilentH (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions... Have State Farm now who has gone up at bit, so shopping around. The Farm Bureau agent is working me up a quote...


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Dill said:


> Yup, I've seen my power as an agent drop in the last 10 years so much I'm wondering why I'm still here. Companies used to listen to us. Now its just the rating system and the underwriter. I'm just the guy who answers the phone and passes messages along to the underwriter..


My agent called me up one day and says, uuuh, the underwriter wants to come out for a visit and have a look around. Sure, nothing to hide here. Was a little nervous. Visit went good. Facilities in good repair and the inland marine stuff stored inside and taken care of. I think it was more of the underwriter trying to wrap their brain around the $ figure involved and the facilities themselves. Had to come out, look at the big picture and say to himself, yeah, ok, I can see the value here. Makes sense now. Now, get along little doggy. Should've asked him if he wanted a slap tattoo. What's your favorite number?


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Use to be FB but they went up every year for several years so we moved on to others.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Dill said:


> Yup, I've seen my power as an agent drop in the last 10 years so much I'm wondering why I'm still here. Companies used to listen to us. Now its just the rating system and the underwriter. I'm just the guy who answers the phone and passes messages along to the underwriter..
> 
> Anyway find an agent who deals with farms and understands it. You don't want to get hung out later on cause the statefarm/all-gieco guy didn't know the difference between a baler and a stock trailer.


We had a great agent that owned a small farm and he retired. The guy that took his was our original FB agent and we actually moved every to another office just to get away from him but we ended up back with him anyway. He would rather fish in his big bass boat than work, he's never in his office, don't really see how he keeps his job.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Don't all insurance premiums go up? I thought that was a normal part of life?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Teslan said:


> Don't all insurance premiums go up? I thought that was a normal part of life?


Like death and taxes? Still doesn't make it right when you haven't had a claim in 20 years or your local fire dept. has 2 full time firefighters which in turn gives your area a higher rating which should make your rate fall not go up.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

My Dad has been selling State Farm since back in the 50's , so guess who I spend my money on ? They have been good to me over the years , I carry a custom policy too for all of our custom work no matter combines or swathers, Had a swather hit a huge rock one night and done major damage like 21k major, they did not balk a minute on paying up on it. They have all of my stuff, houses, barns,equipment, vehicles, sprinklers etc. When I see what I spend on insurance each year blows me away. You have to have it or it could be the doom of a operation if you dont . Almost makes me ill when I roll in the crop insurance and hail insurance too .................. Anybody on here self insured ?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I've got an American Reliable farm policy because I use USAA for the house and they don't do farm policies. Something I will likely change later on this year.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have nationwide agribusiness. Seems kind of expensive. About $2,500/yr for all my equipment & liability for farming. They also require I insure my home with them. My home is about $2,500/yr, too.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I had trouble with Farm Bureau Ins. when they wanted all my insurance. I switched my auto insurance away from them years ago and then they said they would no longer cover my piddly little snowmobile policies. That ticked me off and pulled everything from them. Now we have our health insurance through them.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I don't know about the rest of the world but in South West Virginia you can not beat state farm reasonable rates and great people fact clam pay outs. They are just great to do business with.


----------

